# "Chorale", short piano piece



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

this is kind of a boring, 98% common practice piano work that I wrote. There are parts of it that I really like, however.

I hope you give it a listen!!!!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It comes across as a mix of French Baroque and Elgar...kind'a weird.

But most importantly, it's not a chorale. I recommend giving it a better title.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Vasks said:


> It comes across as a mix of French Baroque and Elgar...kind'a weird.
> 
> But most importantly, it's not a chorale. I recommend giving it a better title.


...I barely ever listened to Elgar in my whole life, I suppose his spirit must be manipulating me via some kind of telepathy?!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I like the synthesis of styles. More could be done with this type of material in a work 2:00 to 4:00 long. Seems to me that you can title a piano piece anything you want. Medtner called a set of works Hymns. Alkan did stranger things.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it, watch your speed though, some moments felt a bit rushed!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

clavichorder said:


> I like the synthesis of styles. More could be done with this type of material in a work 2:00 to 4:00 long. Seems to me that you can title a piano piece anything you want. Medtner called a set of works Hymns. Alkan did stranger things.


Ya, it seems to have Baroque, Classical, and modern pop in there!


----------

